

Reliably producing genius-level teams - sunflower55
http://liveingreatness.com/use-the-core-protocols-on-your-team/the-problem-of-problems.html

======
JerryH
Real teams are formed by the members themselves opposed to self obsessed game
playing business masters who think they "manage" the best out of people.

